# Wide Toes - Need Road Shoe Suggestions



## wils70 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a female who is petite, but has strangely wide toes! 

Right now I ride in SIDI's, and for an hours ride they are fine. But put me past 90 minutes and I am in just about agony from my toes being squished too tight. It is almost unbearable it hurts so much, and is my limiting factor right now.  

Does anybody have any recommendations for a lady's road shoe that has a wide toe box, is at least reasonably well ventilated (hot summers here), and is preferably reasonably lightweight?

Me and my toes thank you in advance for your suggestions!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Try Specialized. My feet are a little wide, and I have found Sidis to be a bit too tight. Men's shoes don't work because the heel ends up too big.


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

Check out Sidi Mega. The Mega's are a little wider.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

truble930 said:


> Check out Sidi Mega. The Mega's are a little wider.


Megas are for men, and the heel ends up too wide. Flip-flop, flip-flop...


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

jorgy said:


> Megas are for men, and the heel ends up too wide. Flip-flop, flip-flop...



Sorry my bad...missed that this was the Women's forum just saw the thread title...


----------



## ldh6 (Jul 13, 2009)

Northwave men's shoes have a very generous cut. Not sure about the women's, but I'd have to assume they'd be 'generously' lasted also.


----------



## JDuc (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a somewhat wide foot. Specifically the ball of my foot.

I tried on about 15 different shoes and just never fell in love with any of them. Then I tried on the Specialized BG Pro and found that they fit like a glove. While they are a bit spendy, if you can't ride your bike that you've spent all of this money on, it's essentially like throwing money down the drain.


----------



## khawkinson7 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have the same problem with my Sidi's. I have narrowed it down to Specialized and Louis Garneau. I really like how the Garneau's feel, but have been told by quite a few that Specialized just makes a better shoe.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

These should work.


http://www.rei.com/product/765135


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

jorgy said:


> Megas are for men, and the heel ends up too wide. Flip-flop, flip-flop...



Try getting a custom insole -- www.surefoot.com 

This will add a bit of height into the shoe and may bring your foot up enough into the shoe to get rid of the flip-flop. Got these for ski boots and they worked wonderful. Got them for my bike shoes and they worked just as good there too. Note: expensive

You might also try the various other after market insoles that are offered - your LBS should have some that will work.

Hope it helps...


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

My toe box is damn near square. I tried every shoe in every shop in the city and the Specialized were the only thing that fit. My mt shoes are the 2005 specialized and they have an even wider toe box than the 2009 pro road shoes I bought last fall.


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a really narrow heel, low volume foot, but it's pretty wide from the ball of the foot forward. Although it might be nice to have a super-light shoe with carbon, the top women's LG shoe is what I wear for fit. The heel is really snug (snugger than Spec. - tried em) but there's enough width for my forefoot. They're about $120 .


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

I have these:

http://www.realcyclist.com/northwave-devine-s.b.s.-cycling-shoe-womens-ntw0002

My toe box is completely square, and I'm petite as well. TOTALLY not weird, just unique! These shoes were comfy from the get-go. I have problems finding everyday shoes, let alone cycling ones. Spot on choice with these. NW always run more wide from others, esp. SIDI. SIDI runs narrow.regular width.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a man with small feet. I've found the Specialized shoes work well. But, you must try them on your feet, both feet. I usually wear a 38 but not in bike shoes. The Specialized 39 is too narrow in the toe box. The 40 is perfect (feels MUCH wider). Ya gotta test 'em.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Shimano shoes are also a bit wider, even wider than Sidi Mega. Also good are Specialized and Lake shoes.

And if you're in the market for winter shoes, Lake are the best (I've tried Sidi and Northwave - not even close).


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It would be an expensive solution but a pair of heat moldable shoes would probably work.
Lake and Bont are a couple to look into. I'm not sure if they have anything women specific but given that you can mold them I can't see how that would matter anyway.

I'm a guy and have the Lakes. They are normal width for me up front (which is probably considered wide for women) and the heal is molded on to your foot so the width there is anything you want. The Bonts are moldable though out the entire shoe.


----------

